# Weirdest Issue



## Dri94 (Oct 10, 2011)

I dont know a better title for this thread. But here is the issue. I am gettin random blank folder and exe popups in my taskbar for the windows 8 consumer preview on my laptop. It has all the recent updates. 
My hardware is the i7 990x
12gb corsair ram
intel 6300 wifi+bluetoothcard
nvidia 560m 1.5gb video card
and just tell me any more information you need. i have an attached picture ot really specify the problem.
These things will keep opening (say if i leave it on overnight) to an infinite amount as i can see.


----------



## Dri94 (Oct 10, 2011)

Anybody??? 

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


----------

